

Tell HN: Asana.com founded by that other facebook guy just got 9M and is hiring - d4ft
http://www.asana.com/#join

======
nraynaud
What are they doing for a living ? Maybe I'm blind, but I cant find their
product/service description, just a list of names that ring a bell, and vague
marketing stuff written by a MBA.

Are they just selling hype or doing real stuff? Where can we see it ?

~~~
pegobry
They were very talked about when Moskovitz left Facebook to start it. They're
basically doing Facebook-for-enterprise.

~~~
toisanji
so a better linkedin?

~~~
pclark
i believe the focus is on collaboration

------
pxlpshr
_Three 30" monitors. Actually, we let you spend up to $10K on your setup,
however you think best._

makes you want to take on VC money with those kind of perks. :) we have a
small amount of angel money but as founder I took half salary so we could
spend a few bucks on decent monitors and task chairs for the developers. they
could be better but we had to cheap it this first round.

I wonder how many hours a day Asana expects developers to crunch? My guys
aren't addicted to Facebook/Twitter and we don't have office distractions or
other 'perks'. We work all day in the zone, and I usually cut them off at 6pm
and force them to go home so they stay mentally fresh.

~~~
houseabsolute
It's surprising how little you need for a truly good setup. Me?

    
    
        * $1000 - One 30" monitor
        * $2200 - One 15" Macbook Pro, fully kitted
        *  $100 - One DualLink DVI-DisplayPort adapter
        * $1000 - One virtual development server running Linux
        *  $250 - Amortized cost of the build cluster
        *  $200 - Miscellany (keyboard, sound-dampening headphones)
    

That's, what, two weeks of salary at retail prices? And the only thing that
really needs to be replaced on a regular basis is the Macbook -- two years
should be fine.

Considering the potential productivity drop by making someone work on inferior
hardware, I cannot understand why you would skimp here. I will tell you that
if I ever work someplace that tries to hand me a nineteen inch monitor, or
even two of them, I will shell out for my own thirty-incher and bring it to
work with me.

~~~
pxlpshr
You act like the web was weaved on 30"s. :)

ps. regarding the $100 DVI/display port adapter... you should check out
MonoPrice. I get all my A/V gear from there and it's certainly comparable to
overpriced AAPL and monster cables.

[http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=DVI-
Dis...](http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=DVI-
DisplayPort+adapter&x=0&y=0)

~~~
houseabsolute
Appreciated.

------
breck
I love comments in html code.

<!-- I assure you, we typically write nicer code than this. This is git-it-
done hacktown. -jr \-->

~~~
robk
Justin Rosenstein is a funny guy

------
joubert
I'm the co-founder of Workstax (<http://www.workstax.com>), a service which,
from the sounds of their overview, is very similar to what these folks are
going to build.

We have taken ideas from Facebook/Twitter, Reddit, and SharePoint, to build
our messaging system for teams:

\- from FB/Twitter, we took the idea of a Feed, Profile (and explicit support
for tagging)

\- from Reddit we took the idea of voting up/down to signal to the rest of the
team (but we also introduced posting quotas to counter spam, and giving you
the ability to use your quota to put posts/documents at the top of the feed)

\- from SharePoint we took ideas about teams, documents, discussion threads,
and specifically worked on search to make it better than that of SharePoint.

We pushed these features out just last Thursday and I wrote a part 1 blog
entry about it here: [http://joubert.posterous.com/separating-the-important-
messag...](http://joubert.posterous.com/separating-the-important-messages-
from-the-ir)

------
ramanujan
Interesting that they are now public. They are doing pure server-side JS from
what I hear. Back in 2007-2008, they had various code reviews and/or rules to
enforce completely stateless programming...they may have automated these
manual checks via internal modifications to JSLint or something similar by
this point.

~~~
bengl
SSJS eh.. I see the site is served up with Jetty. Must be Rhino inside.
Narwhal? AppJet?

------
axod
how many angels/advisors do they have? :/

